# You may need to recreate SP for Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

It was recently discovered that there are two different series records being used for "Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares" when there should only be one. TMS is correcting this today by moving all records of one series into the other. As a result, anybody who has a season pass to the series that's going away will need to recreate it with the new series *after the guide has been updated on Saturday, July 19th.*


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

There are actually four similar shows with separate identifiers:

1.Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares (SH00658937) 
2.Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares (SH00702992) 
3.Kitchen Nightmares (SH00932409) 
4.Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares Revisited (SH00746126) 

They are merging all episodes of SH00658937 into SH00702992. Both are for the UK version and should not be duplicated.
SH00932409 is the Fox/U.S. version, different title.
SH00746126 is a different series where cooks from earlier shows return for an update, but because of the different title, we needed to have a new record.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TiVoJerry said:


> *You many need to recreate SP for Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares*


...or you many not.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> ...or you many not.


Drat. How do I modify the title??


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> Drat. How do I modify the title??


Thanks Jerry. I've noticed this before and it's nice to finally have a fix for it. As far as the title goes, just drop any moderator a PM (Mike Lang is pretty reliable) and they'll fix the title for you.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

bareyb said:


> (Mike Lang is pretty reliable)


Gee, thanks. What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

justapixel said:


> Gee, thanks. What am I, chopped liver?


Well you're pretty good, but you're no Mike Lang! 

I see the title is still unchanged... I think Mike would've taken care of that before he posted... Just sayin'...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

bareyb said:


> Well you're pretty good, but you're no Mike Lang!
> 
> I see the title is still unchanged... I think Mike would've taken care of that before he posted... Just sayin'...


Not to worry, I've swooped in to save the day!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Not to worry, I've swooped in to save the day!


This is what I'm talking about. Thank you Mike.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks! 

As well as being a great heads-up, it solved a mystery for me: I had always wondered why there were eps of RKN recording as suggestions when I knew I had an SP for it on that exact channel. Now I understand!


----------

